# king of the cowboys



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ok here is my favorite question:

JOHN WAYNE
or
CLINT EASTWOOD


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

THE DUKE!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Post subject: king of the cowboys*



> King of the cowboys?


Roy Rogers of course!


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

hmmm... i usally get a tom mix responce 'bout the same time as roy. just a lot of younger guys don't know those guys, but seem to know the duke, and old squinty eyes...lol. 

danny


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> hmmm... i usally get a tom mix responce 'bout the same time as roy. just a lot of younger guys don't know those guys, but seem to know the duke, and old squinty eyes...lol.
> 
> danny


Tom was the real deal way before Roy. But if you remember Roy was "The King of the Cowboys". 8)


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Man, that's a tough call. (pun intended) I voted for the Duke... I loved that guy! :smt023 
However, Clint is great... I wish he would do another Western... I'm hungry for a good "Rowdy" western... :smt028 

Roy has got to be on top of the list though, he was the :smt029 ! :smt035


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

I like Clint in anything he's done but the "King" has to be Roy. Don't know how many Saturday afternoons I paid my 12 cents to get in and my 10cents for a ton of pop corn and watched Roy save the day. And sometimes, Gene Autry and Hopalong Cassidy plus the Lone Ranger and Red Rider. 

12 cents! Now, my wife takes the grand daughter to see a kids film and before they're done, twenty bucks is gone.


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

WHAT!!! NO ROY ROGERS!!!! TRAITOR!!!! :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Easily Clint Eastwood in my opinion. He just always looked tougher and meaner than "The Duke". I'm only 22, but I have seen my fair share of westerns. 8)


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hell, the Duke would whip Clints a$$. While he was jibber-jabbing about "the most powerful handgun in the world" the Duck would reach out and slap him into next week.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I'll vote for Lash LaRue.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*the duke*

All you pilgrims quitcher whinin'. The Duke outgunned them all


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*cowboy*

Gene Autry! It's hard to beat John, Clint, Roy, Hop-Along & the others. :-D What's the best western movie? Tombstone has to be at the top!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

THE best western ever has got to be the shootist :!:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Eastwood can actually _act_. That is, he can "inhabit" a character, and, for the purpose of the movie, be someone he is not.
I enjoy watching Eastwood's skill in portraying different people, as required.
Furthermore, Eastwood is a pretty good director, too.

John Wayne, iconic though he is, was never an actor. He always played the very same character: Himself.
Nevertheless, I've always enjoyed watching him growl and swagger through his roles.
John Wayne was lucky in having John Ford as both mentor and director. Without Ford, Wayne would've remained a B-movie hack.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Clint Eastwood. But compared to THE DUKE as a COWBOY.... HANDS DOWN should be JOHN WAYNE.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lash_LaRue


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As Steve said, John Ford, the director, made John Wayne. His performances in all the John Ford movies, even the non-western "The Quiet Man," were very good. He was also good in a couple of other war films and westerns that were not directed by Ford. However, as John Wayne got older and, I guess, lazier, he started churning out 'formula' westerns that more closely resembled some of his 'B' movies from the '20's and '30's.

Clint Eastwood had a higher percentage of movies in which he played his character well, but most of them were playing approximately the same character. He is much more knowledgeable about film-making and what works on the big screen than Wayne was, or at least more disciplined.

I never considered John Wayne, Gary Cooper, Clint Eastwood, or Randolph Scott to be great actors, but they all captured their western characters pretty well. The guys who were in westerns who really were great actors were the ones who were in all different kinds of movies, as character actors, or a few in lead roles like Burt Lancaster, Jimmy Stewart, Montgomery Clift, Karl Malden, Kirk Douglas, Glen Ford, Robert Taylor, Gregory Peck, or maybe even Alan Ladd.


----------

